

Geek Improvement: Find and keep track of the things you geek out about - alexissantos
http://geekimprovement.com/

======
alexissantos
Hello, Hacker News! I'm the creator of Geek Improvement. Just wanted to drop a
few lines in the comments.

There's always that one movie / book / video game / pen-and-paper RPG /
[insert here] that I'm baffled I hadn't heard about before, especially since
it aligns with my geeky interests. Roughly three years ago, I realized that
this scenario occurs all too often. So, I set out to build Geek Improvement as
a remedy with a bit of HTML / CSS knowledge and without a lick of programming
know-how.

After debating the frameworks and languages du jour, I settled on Python /
Django and began hacking away. It's taken juggling college and later a job for
the last two-and-a-half years, but I'm finally at the point where Geek
Improvement is ready for a public Beta. Folks who take it for a spin will be
able to keep track of what they've read / watched / played, add items to to-do
and wishlists, and sift through items by geek types.

There's still plenty to refine and many ways to grow, but I'm happy that I'm
finally able to share it.

